# Datenversand



## Guest (28. Nov 2006)

Ich würde gerne daten auf mein handy bekommen. Ohne datenkabel, irda, bluetooth (hab ich gar net)... kann ich des über internet mit meinem handy einfach und unkompliziert? Ohne, dass ich 10 seiten irgendwas durchlesen muss... hätte auch webspace kann ich den einfach nutzen und direkt dann downloaden? (mein handy: siemens m65)


----------



## Bert Brenner (28. Nov 2006)

Was für Daten?


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2006)

z.B ein bild oder ein selbsterstelltes HandyTheme (da gibts von siemens nen editor da kann ma sich sowas selber machen) oder selbstgeschriebene j2me software


----------



## Bert Brenner (28. Nov 2006)

Keine Ahnung, mit dem im Handy integriertem Browser vielleicht?


----------



## Oskar (29. Nov 2006)

Wenn du das über J2ME machen kannst kannst du lediglich dir ne kleine Applikation schreiben und dann in das jar die Dateien einbinden. Das jar kannst du dann per OTA auf dem Handy installieren.

Hilft dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht weiter, da du idR sourcen eines MIDlets nur innerhalb des MIDlets selbst verwenden kannst, und du es daher vermutlich nicht schaffen wirst ein Bild aus dem jar als Hintergrundbild einzusetzen.


----------



## Guest (29. Nov 2006)

Ich möchte nicht nur jar files oder sowas sondern allgemeint daten aus dem internet aufs handy bekommen...


----------

